# Washer Fluid Light stays on with full tank??



## WhirlyWilly (Dec 30, 2013)

Yesterday on my drive home from work the low washer fluid light came on and now is blaring me in the face on the DIS. Topped it off with about 8 oz of washer fluid and light hasn't gone out yet. It has been in the teens here but I haven't had any issues with it before even with the temp in the negatives until yesterday. There aren't any leaks and both the front and back wiper nozzels are clear and pump seems to work fine. 

Any thoughts? 

I've searched other forums and there aren't any A3 specific threads. Possible bad sensor??

2011 A3 TDI

Thanks guys!


----------



## iwanturbo (Jul 15, 2002)

Mine did the same thing. I turned the car on and off and it went away. Try it once the car is up to temperature.


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Probably the washer fluid level sensor


----------



## WhirlyWilly (Dec 30, 2013)

The more research I'm doing the more I'm leaning towards a bad sensor. Found one on ECS for $25. 

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-TDI/Search/SiteSearch/Washer_Fluid/ES257162/


----------



## louiekaps (Aug 12, 2013)

Thats it! Should be a rather straight forward job


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

WhirlyWilly said:


> The more research I'm doing the more I'm leaning towards a bad sensor. Found one on ECS for $25.
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-TDI/Search/SiteSearch/Washer_Fluid/ES257162/


How much is shipping w/in their own state? Just curious


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

```

```



krazyboi said:


> How much is shipping w/in their own state? Just curious


Just double the price of the part and that should be close to about half of what shipping will likely cost :laugh:


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

My wife's Jetta started doing this and I had a feeling it was the sensor. How did this turn out? Did the new sensor fix it?


----------



## WhirlyWilly (Dec 30, 2013)

krazyboi said:


> How much is shipping w/in their own state? Just curious


I found a cheaper oem sensor online and it was $27 all together. I did however order some other parts from ECS and the shipping was $10 plus $4 in sales tax on a $35 part. So no better than living in another state it would seem! :banghead:


----------



## WhirlyWilly (Dec 30, 2013)

Taintted said:


> My wife's Jetta started doing this and I had a feeling it was the sensor. How did this turn out? Did the new sensor fix it?


I'll be replacing it in the A.M. It looks like I may have to take the bumper cover off but I'm going to try to access it through the wheel well first. Will hopefully make my life much easier!


----------



## WhirlyWilly (Dec 30, 2013)

*Fixed it....kind of*

Sorry it's been such a while since I've fixed(kinda) the problem but with good reason. The sensor was replaced and it seemed great for about 400 miles until the light came back on. :banghead: It just so happened to be at the same time of the fix the weather was warmer (50-70) and when the temps dropped again (20-30) the light came back on. Coincidence or not it's very frustrating. I'm going to wait it out and see what happens but i've been searching around and some folks have mentioned that the type of washer fluid may have to do with the resistance of the sensors so I'm overusing the washer fluid as much as possible to drain it then will replace it with different fluid. I currently am using the generic AutoZone -25 degree washer fluid so i'll do some more searching and see what happens!


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

You folks with this issue wouldnt happen to be using RainX, the new DARKER Orange, -25 degree, Formula, would you?



Rain X de icer is Killing fluid sensors

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...r-killing-washer-fluid-sensors&highlight=rain


----------



## Taintted (Jan 25, 2014)

WhirlyWilly said:


> Sorry it's been such a while since I've fixed(kinda) the problem but with good reason. The sensor was replaced and it seemed great for about 400 miles until the light came back on. :banghead: It just so happened to be at the same time of the fix the weather was warmer (50-70) and when the temps dropped again (20-30) the light came back on. Coincidence or not it's very frustrating. I'm going to wait it out and see what happens but i've been searching around and some folks have mentioned that the type of washer fluid may have to do with the resistance of the sensors so I'm overusing the washer fluid as much as possible to drain it then will replace it with different fluid. I currently am using the generic AutoZone -25 degree washer fluid so i'll do some more searching and see what happens!


I've been using the Rain-X all weather washer fluid. I haven't gotten around to replacing my wife's either, to damn cold out. I used the same fluid in my A3 and my Neon. Neither have shown an error with the washer fluid sensor, only my wife's car. Makes no sense..


----------



## Alrockaz (Jul 15, 2013)

Tangential question - does the bumper need to come off to access the reservoir or can it be done through the wheel well? My reservoir is leaking.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Taintted said:


> I've been using the Rain-X all weather washer fluid. I haven't gotten around to replacing my wife's either, to damn cold out. I used the same fluid in my A3 and my Neon. Neither have shown an error with the washer fluid sensor, only my wife's car. Makes no sense..


My wifes '13 Jetta sportwagen has had the light on since I filled it with the new formula -25 rainx. 

Also filled my car (A3) with it. The light show comes on in the morning if car sits outside overnight on very cold nights. When I bring it in the heated garage overnight, the light does not come on the next morning.


----------



## WhirlyWilly (Dec 30, 2013)

SilverSquirrel said:


> You folks with this issue wouldnt happen to be using RainX, the new DARKER Orange, -25 degree, Formula, would you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's exactly what my problem was. Also went to replace the sensor and there is a nice thick orange layer of slime in the bottom of the reservoir. Hopefully this will work itself out but for now it's been nothing but a pain in my butt


----------



## WhirlyWilly (Dec 30, 2013)

Alrockaz said:


> Tangential question - does the bumper need to come off to access the reservoir or can it be done through the wheel well? My reservoir is leaking.


You might be able to get it off from the wheel well but the pump and sensor are on the front of the reservoir and are facing forward so it may be easier to remove the bumper.


----------



## tertrerouge (Aug 1, 2011)

*Confirmed: Orange RainX is the problem*

I called Rainex and after negotiating the maze that is their company phone system, I spoke to someone who seemed to know all about the problem.
She said they were reformulating the product to avoid this going forwards.

According to them, the sensor is not damaged by the orange Rainx but rather the sensor is "blocked" by the orange deposit.

*Solution #1* - without removing any parts:
Run the washer fluid dry and refill the washer fluid tank with warm water with a little dish soap, this should "clean" the sensor of thew orange residue.
Repeat if necessary...

*Solution #2* - removing sensor:
Run the washer fluid dry (or don't and clean up the floor afterwards)
The sensor might be accessible through the front bumper by removing the fog light trim. I am able to access the sensor this way on my A3 8P.
The trim pops out and behind the horn is the sensor (unbolt the horn, move out the way and there you go)

Clean the sensor in some warm water and dish soap to remove all the orange residue and replace.

Hope this helps!


----------

